# UAE resident visa medical



## Ralph2011

Hello all!

Can any of you please tell me if hair drug-testing is carried out as part of the medical screening upon arrival in the Emirates, or is it simply a blood/urine sample thats taken?

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## uqur

i don't know if any hair drug-testing is required but i can say that it was only a HIV& X-ray chest examination. at least for resident visa it was like this for me.


----------



## mgb

Just a blood sample and chest x-ray.

if you think you may even have trace amounts of banned substances in your body then you should stay away from the country until you know you are 100% clear, unless you want to risk jail and deportation before you even get started your new job.

Banned substances/medications include the likes of co-codamol, a common strong painkiller available across the counter in the uk, which incidentally takes 24-36 hours to disappear.


----------



## rickzski

Does this include Codene? Even with a prescription?


----------



## mgb

rickzski said:


> Does this include Codene? Even with a prescription?


Most definitely YES!
Codeine is on the narcotics banned list, apparently it is out of your body 24 hours after taking. It may be possible to get it from a doctor here but it is unlikely to be prescribed until all other avenues have been exhausted.


----------



## rickzski

Ok. Thanks. Or it sounds like it will be easier to not take any medication with us at all and just get what we need there.


----------



## rebeccatess

Where is the closest places to the Palm/ Emirates Hills to get a medical test for a visa?


----------



## phase3sis

*Is blood test required for all*

I was wondering if a blood test is required for all people wanting a work visa? I work as an engineer in oil industry.I know I will fail a blood test. My company pays for health benefits. Any options?


----------



## BedouGirl

phase3sis said:


> I was wondering if a blood test is required for all people wanting a work visa? I work as an engineer in oil industry.I know I will fail a blood test. My company pays for health benefits. Any options?


Yes, it's a legal requirement here. In certain fields, chest x-rays are also done (and, I think, also when it's a new employment visa). It has nothing to do with your health benefits.


----------



## jhmaeng

phase3sis said:


> I was wondering if a blood test is required for all people wanting a work visa? I work as an engineer in oil industry.I know I will fail a blood test. My company pays for health benefits. Any options?


Blood test is an absolute requirement - there is no way to get out of this, at least for "mere mortals" who do not have connections at an exceptionally high level.

If you know that you will fail the blood test, absolutely under no circumstances should you start the process of obtaining a work visa in the UAE.

If they do conduct the blood test and find something they don't like, they will take you into medical custody in a segregated hospital and eventually deport you, with no opportunity to sort out your belongings or your own affairs before permanently leaving the country (and banned for life).


----------

